# Katalogisieren der Bilder



## Conny (22. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,
ich stehe kurz vor einer Nervenkrise!:shock 
Ich war eigentlich der Meinung, Ordnung in meinen digitalen Bilden zu haben :crazy . Ich benutze Photophop Elements 5, habe fleißig Tags vergeben und kann ja monatlich aufrufen. 
Es sind Bilder nicht mehr aufzufinden! Es gibt ca. 300 Bilder gänzlich ohne Tags von insgesamt ca. 2000.
Auf der externen Festplatte finde ich überhaupt nichts mehr, obwohl ich die gleiche Pfade und Ordner angelegt habe.
Wir sind ja im Winterloch! Ihr sortiert jetzt bestimmt auch gerade Bilder   Wie macht Ihr das denn?:beeten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Katalogisieren der Bilder*

Hallöchen,

da ich fast 20.000 Bilder gespeichert habe, habe ich es mir abgewöhnt Tags zu schreiben.

Alle Bilder sind nach Themen sortiert und 1x im Monat wird Gesichert  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Katalogisieren der Bilder*

Ganz so viele Bilder wie Uwe haben wir zwar (noch  ) nicht, aber die Archivierung machen wir ganz ähnlich. Auf einer externen Festplatte, alle Bilder streng nach Themen sortiert.

Da kommt es  zwar vor, dass mache Bilder doppelt abgelegt werden (müssen), aber wir finden so recht schnell alles wieder. Schmetterlinge, die wir z.B. im Urlaub fotografiert haben, sind in dem Ordner des entsprechenden Urlaubs sowie auch unter Tiere/Insekten/Schmeterlinge/Name abgelegt.

Aber uns würde z.B. einmal interssieren, wie ihr Eure Sicherungen der Bilder (und anderer Dateien) durchführt ... auf DVD, auf ein weiteres Laufwerk ??? Und wie stellt ihr sicher, dass immer nur die neu dazugekommenen Bilder/Dateien gesichert werden ? Gibt es da vielleicht einen Trick, der die Sicherungen erleichert ?


----------



## Joachim (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Katalogisieren der Bilder*

Moin,

also wir laden die volle Speicherkarte jeweils in ein Verzeichnis, das im Namen den Monat und das Jahr enthält ... Aber ideal würd ich das auch nicht nennen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Katalogisieren der Bilder*

Morgen,

zum Thema Sicherung:
Ich sichere immer am Anfang des Monats alle neu hinzugegommenen Bilder, kann man ja über die Suche so eingrenzen.
Ein mal im Jahr dann alle auf DVD.


Schönen 4. Advent

Uwe


----------



## chromis (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Katalogisieren der Bilder*

Hi,

vielleicht hilft dieses Programm weiter:
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Fototipp/Rasante_Fotosuche_mit_Copernic/4497.aspx

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Katalogisieren der Bilder*

Hi,

zum sichern von Daten, auch Bildern etc. benutzen wir externe Festplatten.

@ Ludwig. Wie du beschrieben hast, vernünftige Verzeichnisse anlegen ist das wichtigste beim sichern von Bildern. Da kann man dann alle neuen Bilder mit reinpacken und findet sie auch jederzeit wieder.
Hauptverzeichnis der Bilder liegt auf dem Server. (eigene HDD ist auch ok, falls man keinen Server hat). Da kommt dann immer alles Neue rein. Beim sichern auf externe HDD arbeite ich mit dem Total Commander. Hier dann auf F5 kopieren gehen und wenn er sagt, daß dies oder das Bild schon vorhanden ist und fragt was er machen soll, bestätigt man "alle älteren Dateien überschreiben". Dadurch kopiert er dann nur die neueren oder irgendwie geänderten Bilder auf die Datensicherung. Diese ist dann immer aktuell.


----------



## Conny (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Katalogisieren der Bilder*

Hallo,
ich habe die Bilder bisher von SD-Karte auf die interne Festplatte und gleich auf die externe Festplatte kopiert. Hat den Nachteil, dass der ganze Müll (leider doch sehr viel) mitgesichert wird und die anderen PCs nicht direkt Zugriff haben. Z.Z. benutzen 4 Personen die Kamera mit der einen schnellen SD-Karte. Die ganze Bildbearbeitung wollte ich dan nkatalogweise auf DVD brennen. Davon bin ich aber ab. Z kurze Halbwertszeit.
Bald haben wir eine Netzwerkplatte, auf die sollen dann alle Backups laufen.


----------

